# some help please



## justinjohnym (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello people,
I am considering taking up the Masters in Communication (Advertising) course at RMIT. I am not too sure if my choice is right. It would be great if someone could guide me in the right direction.
Thanks,
Justin


----------



## it_girl (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi,
It is hard to say what you asked here but i would say that best deal is to ask yourself few questions like mentioned below.

1. What is your past experience and education?
2. What is your field of interest? hmmm i would say this is the most important one..
3. What about the future scope of your chosed field i mean job market etc?
4. What are the feedbacks from students who studied from the same institute with same subjects?
5. What is the next higher education of your chosen field?
6. What about the rest things like distance( from your home to your chosen college/university) and fee ( means easily affordable or not)


----------



## justinjohnym (Aug 30, 2010)

Firstly, thanks a ton for the reply and the helping hand offered. I really do appreciate it.
Now to the questions that you have asked:

1. I have completed my Bachelors in Business Administration from Mahatma Gandhi University. Post which I worked with a BTL production house in Dubai where I have assisted many AD agencies in their brand activation exercises. One year later my client became my employer and started off as a Junior Client Services Executive. In the two years that I have spent with my present company, I have grown from being a helping hand to the account managers on different accounts to a dedicated resource for my present account, to a Senior account executive.
2. What I do is what I am very much interested in; I mean, I know what I am doing is what I would love to do. I see my self heading a group of account managers in couple of years time. And since I myself have an enterprising side, as time passes start off myself.
3. About my field, the job market, it is a field where the phrase "dog eats dog world" clearly applies. My understanding is that the course that I intend to do will help me further my career. But I completely understand that it is going to be a tough climb up the ladder.
4. About the feedback from the previous students: honestly I haven't received many that was of help. I would love to get in touch with some of the past students who would be willing to help me with some more information.
5. About future studies: I do not see my self going back to University any time soon after my post graduation. It would make more sense for me to look at education once I have reached the last wrung of the ladder I am climbing. And then it would be to have a better Understanding of Business in general to help my enterprising side.
6. About the distance from home, I would be travelling half way round the globe to Australia for this chapter of my life. It is an expensive affair for me to do this but I see it as an investment. I am doing my home work on where to stay once I am there. I am sure it would fall in place.

I hope this would help in helping me. It would be a big favor if you could also let me know where could I get in touch with some students from the University.
Looking forward fro your reply!
Best regards,
Justin



it_girl said:


> Hi,
> It is hard to say what you asked here but i would say that best deal is to ask yourself few questions like mentioned below.
> 
> 1. What is your past experience and education?
> ...


----------



## syed2011 (Jul 24, 2010)

justinjohnym said:


> Hello people,
> I am considering taking up the Masters in Communication (Advertising) course at RMIT. I am not too sure if my choice is right. It would be great if someone could guide me in the right direction.
> Thanks,
> Justin


dear without knowing anything about you i cant suggest you anything, write you profile, so that i can give answer what you did earlier and what you have to do next, hope you understand. reply.


----------

